# Forellenangeln in Bergseen



## Fliegenfänger (13. November 2004)

Hallo Leute,
als ich im April in Norwegen einige stürmische Tage ohne Ausfahrmöglichkeit hatte empfahl mit der Hüttenbesitzer einen Gang an einen Bergsee, an dem nach seiner Aussage der Forellenfang ohne Genehmigung möglich sei. Das hatte ich auch gemacht u. mit Twistern einige wenige Forellen zwischen 22 u. 25cm gefangen. Über meine Methode mit den Twistern lachte der Hüttenbesitzer u. erklärte mit, daß sie dort große Forellen nur mit Wurm erfolgreich angeln. Nur konnte ich im April dort keine Würmer auftreiben. Hat von Euch schon jemand dort oben mit Wurm geangelt u. kann den größeren Erfolg dieser Methode bestätigen ? Oder nimmt von Euch vielleicht jemand Würmer mit hoch u. angelt an schlechten Tagen gezielt auf Forellen ? Das wäre für mich für meine nächste Norgefahrt recht interessant.

Gruß Fliegenfänger


----------



## Karstein (15. November 2004)

*AW: Forellenangeln in Bergseen*

Hallo Fliegenfänger,

früher hatte ich immer Tauwürmer in einer speziellen Box mit Zellpapier-Wurmerde in Schweden und Norwegen dabei - und es stimmt schon, dass die Forellen und auch Aale in den Fjellseen und Flüssen den Wurmköder gierig genommen haben. Leider schlucken auch die kleineren Fische den Haken sehr tief...

Als mir dann zweimal die Tauwümer während der Anreise eingingen, habe ich es sein lassen und angele jetzt nur noch mit Fliege (kleine schwarze und braune Nymphen am 0,18er Vorfach, Schwimmschnur) oder Spinner (Mepps Gr. 1-2, silber oder kupfer) auf die Forellen, das klappt ganz prima.

Übrigens sind sehr viele kleine Gebirgsseen ohne Angelkarte befischbar - einfach vorher die Nachbarn oder das Touristbüro fragen, ob eine Karte verlangt wird oder der See frei beangelbar ist.

Tight lines

Karsten


----------



## trond (15. November 2004)

*AW: Forellenangeln in Bergseen*

Fragt bitte vorher. Es gibt viele Seen die Natur sind. Eine Hytte in der Naehe oder eine Farm. Englisch verstehen alle.

Wir haben jedes Jahr probleme mit Touristen bei unseren See (1x2km). Es wird nicht gefragt nur einfach geangelt. Mein Vater hat fuer meinen Bruder und mich viele Hechte eingesetzt (500kg). Die sind nicht als Spende fuer Touristen gemeint. Wenn einer fragt, dann darf er auch angeln. Dann kann er sogar nach den Angeln bei uns Pause machen. Es fragt im Jahr nur einer oder zwei. Das aergert meinen Vater. In Deutschland darf man auch nicht einfach ueberall angeln sagt er.

Takk fuer das Verstaendnis


----------



## Forellenudo (15. November 2004)

*AW: Forellenangeln in Bergseen*

Versteh nicht so ganz das Problem |kopfkrat warum macht ihr dann kein Schild hin mit der aufschrift:"Angeln nur nach absprache erlaubt"oder so was änliches.

Gruß Udo #h


----------



## trond (15. November 2004)

*AW: Forellenangeln in Bergseen*

Der See hat eine Uferlaenge von ungefaer 10km. Wieviele Schilder willst du da stellen? 
Warum eigentlich Schilder? Wenn ich in ein fremdes Gebiet gehe dann frage ich ob ich da angeln darf. Sind bei euch an jeden See viele Schilder?
Wenn wir fuer Touristen Schilder aufstellen sollen in welcher Sprache?
Unser See ist weit von Touristenhytten entfernt. Einige glauben aber, das sie nicht gesehen werden weil das so einsam wirkt. Leider hørt man sie ueber den ganzen See.


----------



## Karstein (15. November 2004)

*AW: Forellenangeln in Bergseen*

@ Trond: wie groß ist euer See denn nun, 1 mal 2 oder 10km?

Perfektes Deutsch übrigens von Dir, solche Satzstellungen kriegen kaum die meisten Deutschen so sauber hin.


----------



## trond (15. November 2004)

*AW: Forellenangeln in Bergseen*

Wenn du immer am Ufer gehst dann musst du 10 km laufen.
Von west nach ost 2km von nord nach sued 1 km


----------



## Forellenudo (15. November 2004)

*AW: Forellenangeln in Bergseen*



> Sind bei euch an jeden See viele Schilder


 ja,zumindestens die ich kenne,als ich letzdens in Dänemark war,habe ich einen See gefunden,dort stand auch kein Schild,habe dann auf dem Bürgeramt gefragt,dort hieß es dann"Keine Ahnung"dann habe ich im ansässigen Angelgeschäft gefragt,dort sagte man mir das diese See keinem gehört und man ohne weiteres Angeln darf und prompt bin ich beim Angeln erwischt worden,der eigentümer des Sees wollte wissen wer mir das erlaubt hat,daraufhin erzählte ich ihm die geschichte vom Bürgeramt und dem Angelgeschäft,wobei er dann nur mit dem Kopfschüttelte,er sagte dann zu mir ich könnte jeden Tag Angeln mit seiner erlaubnis,aber nur unter einer Bedingung und die soll ich einhalten,ich müßte wenn ich an seinem See angeln wollte,nur die Hechte rausfangen,soviel wie möglich,sollte ich andere Fische rausfangen,möchte er mich an seinem See nicht mehr sehen,du kannst dir vorstellen was ich gekuckt habe,der sinn lag darin das er alle Hechte raushaben will,weil er daraus einen Forellensee machen wollte,allso haben wir mit drei Mann jeden Tag an dem See geangelt und einige Hechte rausholen können,er war zufrieden und wir erst recht.
Wir wissen ja genau das es Angler gibt die sich da nicht drum kümmern und denen das egal ist,es gibt auch Angler die sagen "Da stand gar kein Verbotsschild".
Wenn ich so einen See hätte,und der würde mir gehören,dann kannste davon ausgehen das dort einige Schilder stehen würden #6 

Gruß Udo #h


----------



## trond (15. November 2004)

*AW: Forellenangeln in Bergseen*

Hei Udo! Bevor du zu unseren See kommst musst du eine 14km lange Strasse fahren. Die Strasse ist am See zu ende. Jemand der hier angeln møchte faehrt bewust hier her. Dann kann er vorher bei den Haeusern fragen. Oder im Turistbuero in Flekkefjord. Die wissen das.

Wir møgen Schilder mit verboten nicht gern. Das størt die Landschaft. Wir haben auch keinen Zaun zum Nachbarn. Wir brauchen nur einen Zaun fuer die Schafe.


----------



## Forellenudo (15. November 2004)

*AW: Forellenangeln in Bergseen*

Ich würde das ja machen,aber leider gibt es auch andere die es nicht machen,leider.
Aber eins kann ich dir versprechen,wenn ich das nächste mal nach Norwegen fahre,werde ich auch mal an so einem Bergsee angeln,natürlich mit vorheriger absprache mit dem Besitzer #6 

Gruß udo #h


----------



## trond (15. November 2004)

*AW: Forellenangeln in Bergseen*

Det er helt i orden, sagt man hier. (Das ist in Ordnung)

Takk das du mich verstehst.


----------



## Nobse (17. November 2004)

*AW: Forellenangeln in Bergseen*

Wo liegt dein See? Ich komme nächstesmal sofort fragen und bezahle auch.


----------



## PASA (17. November 2004)

*AW: Forellenangeln in Bergseen*

Hallo Fliegenfänger,

guck mal da:http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=29622&page=1&pp=15&highlight=forellen


----------



## Friday_13th1 (17. November 2004)

*AW: Forellenangeln in Bergseen*

Hei Hei Trond,

der Satz: 
Einen Zaun brauchen wir nur für die Schafe,
find ich genial, mach weiter so.

Gruss
Friday_13th1 #h


----------



## trond (18. November 2004)

*AW: Forellenangeln in Bergseen*

Nobse du hast das nicht verstanden. Es geht nicht um das Bezahlen. Geld hat mein far genug. Er møchte wissen was aus dem See geangelt wird. Das wird er nicht erfahren wenn heimlich geangelt wird.
Der See ist aber Suesswasser Nobse. Die Forellen sind nicht gross!


----------



## Lupus (18. November 2004)

*AW: Forellenangeln in Bergseen*

@ Trond, du sprichst mir aus der Seele!! |wavey: 

Zäune sind was für Schafe und Schilder sind anscheinend eine Erfindung von uns Deutschen!!! #d  :c 

Nach einem Urlaub in Dänemark habe ich erstmal feststellen müssen wie viele Gebots- und Verbotsschilder wir bei uns eigentlich haben!!! |kopfkrat 
Kleines Beispiel: |bla: 
In Skandinavien fährt man mit dem Segelboot einfach in den Hafen man bezahlt (wir waren u.A. segeln) seine Gebühren wenn man Zeit hat oder wenn der Hafenmeister zufällig vorbei kommt. Schilder gab es kein einziges!! Benommen haben sich trotzdem alle!!!! #6 

Zurück in Deutschland in der Nähe von Kiel: Es gab eine extra Broschüre: „Was habe ich als erstes zu erledigen wenn ich in den Hafen komme!  |uhoh: „  Schilder noch und nöcher: Das Laufen auf den Stegen ist verboten!! Das Angeln im Hafen ist Verboten, das Rad fahren auf den Stegen ist verboten das grillen und offenes Feuer ist verboten….  :v 
Die hatten ernsthaft ein extra Schild um alle kleineren Verbote dort anzubringen!!! Das sah echt so was von sch… aus! :v 
Und das Baden am Strand musste ebenfalls umgehend bezahlt werden das parken auch….. :v 

Warum zum Henker sollte Jemand ne Radtour auf den Stegen im Yachthafen machen??? |kopfkrat 
Gibt es eine geheime Schilderlobby die sich an uns Deutschen eine goldene Nase verdient |kopfkrat 

Fahre nächstes Jahr im Sommer nach Schweden #6 
Lupus


----------



## PASA (19. November 2004)

*AW: Forellenangeln in Bergseen*

@Lupus

mach Deutschland nicht schlechter als es ist. Sicher hast du Recht, dass es zu viele Schilder gibt. Wenn aber nichts geschrieben steht glauben mache sie können tun und lassen was sie wollen. Das sind genau die Deutschen, die in Skandinavien glauben alles ist erlaubt, weil keine Schilder da stehen oder keine Zäune vorhanden sind. 

Übrigens in den USA, dem Land der unbegrenzten Möglichkeiten habe ich an einem öffentlichen Strand ein Schild mit 30!!! Verboten und Vorschriften gesehen. Dort wurde sogar die Größe von Bikinis vorgeschrieben, Tangas oder gar "oben ohne" war bei Strafandrohung verboten.


----------

